# RMAS Vessels at Pembroke Dock



## warrior47 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello, I wonderif anyone can remember, have any information regarding RMAS vessels based at Pembroke Dock in the 1980's/1990's. One of the vessels was RMAS Warden, but I am sure there were one or two others ?
Bill


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I think perhaps PAS/RMAS vessels Garganey and Scarab. One or two Fleet Tenders names I'm not sure of.


----------



## warrior47 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Tony, yes sure it was Scarab and Garganey, I was in the Ship Supply business in those days, and we were MOD contractors, so regularly supplied these vessels on Monday mornings in Pembroke Dock.
Thanks again
Bill


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I notice Your Username. The old Warrior was up there for many years as a Coal/Fuel Hulk. Now resplendant as HMS Warrior at Portsmouth.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Try again lost all the info I was typing.

The Fleet tender was Probably the Royal Naval Auxiliary Service XSV LOYAL MODERATOR based there until mid 80s before moving to Barry.

My first trip on her was from Plymouth to Pembroke 

Other vessels I saw were some of the Dog and Girl class tugs, used for towing targets to Cardigan Bay

Target Vessels include paddle tug PORCEFUL, I quite liked them and wish I had the money to buy one.

HMS RAPID, famously lost to HMS CAVALIER as the fastest destroyer in the fleet.
HMS ESKIMO, replaced the RAPID


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

DAVIDJM said:


> Try again lost all the info I was typing.
> 
> The Fleet tender was Probably the Royal Naval Auxiliary Service XSV LOYAL MODERATOR based there until mid 80s before moving to Barry.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, Isn't that annoying when You type out a longish piece and somehow You lose it, been there.
Can't remember what tugs they had as permanent ones. I guess there were lot's of visitors there with old target vessels in tow. I only went there a couple of times mainly for shelter on passages from Portland to Scotland and back. We lost a dear Old Shipmate of ours there whilst RMAS Auricula was on her final operational job for AUWE on passage back to Portland.


----------



## Jon T. (Oct 18, 2011)

Hope I'm not stating the obvious! 
If you lose your text you can try Ctrl-z to recover it.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Many thank Jon T.

My mind dose get a bit confused (must be insurence) and i have forgotten many of the computer tricks i had learnt over the years, mostly from non practice. 

Whilst writing on here, i was trying to remember what ships I saw down at Pembroke which made me muddle things up. 

I will have to sort through my photos and slides for answers, it may take a while.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll try and remember next time Jon T.


----------



## Hazey (Jan 7, 2022)

There was also the Dolwen, flat bottomed, rolled like a pig, I was told. I have two photos of the Gargany. Wish I'd taken more.


----------



## Hazey (Jan 7, 2022)

Here we go. Two I took of the Gargany and others collected. Warden, Dolwen and the Gargany after she was sold. In Turkey I think?


----------



## Hazey (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Hazey (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Hazey (Jan 7, 2022)




----------

